# Cajun Snapper Classic



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Cajun Snapper Classic
Tournament Rules 2009

1. Tournament will begin at 12:01 A.M. June 1, 2009 and will continue until the official close of the 2009 Red Snapper Season
2. Only Red Snapper are eligible
3. All entry forms and fees must be completed/payed in full prior to fishing
4. All fish must be caught on manual rod and reel only. No electric reel of any kind is allowed. All federal laws apply and failure to follow these laws will result in disqualification. Only non-stainless circle hooks are allowed and no more than 3 hooks may be used on any one rod at one time
5. There is no limit to the main line or leader size or type
6. Fish must be caught by one person. There will be no switching of anglers or passing of the rod during the fight
7. Boats must start and end fishing trip from Louisiana ports/harbors/marinas. Boats and their occupants may not make landfall in another state during the trip
8. There will be two ways to enter:
a. Boat entry tournament
i. Participants may enter by boat for a fee of $400 per boat. The boat category will be an aggregate tournament with the boat?s largest 4 snapper caught during the season combined for an aggregate weight
ii. The boat entry will require the participant to give a vessel identification number (Hull VIN or Registration numbers) and only snapper caught on that boat will be eligible toward the aggregate
iii. Owners of charter boats may enter their vessel; however, snapper caught while on a paid charter may not count towards their aggregate total
iv. There will be 100% payback of money collected (minus polygraph fee and nominal tournament expenses) in a 60%, 25%, 15% breakdown for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place aggregate.
b. Angler entry tournament
i. Participants may enter as individual anglers and fish on any boat regardless of whether or not it is entered in the boat tournament . The fee for the individual angler is $50 per angler. The angler category will be the single largest fish and no an aggregate tournament.
ii. Anglers fishing on charter boats are eligible for this category while on a paid charter
iii. Captains/Crew of charter boats are not eligible for this category while on a paid charter.
iv. There will be 100% payback of money collected (minus polygraph fee and nominal tournament expenses) in a 60%, 25%, 15% breakdown for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place single largest fish.
9. Fish may be weighed on any certified scale. The scale must have current certification and may not be expired. There will be catch cards available for download that include all required information required to enter a fish. These catch forms must be faxed to Superior Bait and Tackle for confirmation. It is also advisable to keep a copy for yourself throughout the tournament.
10. A clear photograph of the fish on a certified scale must be provided along with the catch form. The picture must be emailed to [email protected] Email must include date/time of catch, name of boat, angler, port, fish weight/length, and location of scale. This will provide us with some redundancy in case of fax transmission error.
11. No mutilated, frozen, or otherwise altered fish may be entered. This includes fish that may suffer shark or other predator bites during the fight.
12. The first prize winners of both events will be required to undergo a polygraph examination prior to collecting their winnings. Second and Third prize winners may be required to undergo polygraph examination at the discretion of the tournament committee
13. Participants agree that the results of the polygraph examination or controlling and can not be disputed on any level.
14. Participants agree that any and all disputes/complaints/rules violations/determination of winners or any other issues of any nature will be decided solely by the Tournament Board and that said decisions shall be final and binding. The Tournament Board will be comprised of three individuals announced prior to the beginning of the tournament that are noy Participants, as such the participants agree the board is the final authority on all matters. Any disputes must be submitted to the Board in writing no later then three days after the close of the 2009 Red Snapper season. The Board may at its discretion require a written reply to any complaints and conduct hearing.
15. Further, any and all disputes and/or controversies relating to decisions of the Tournament Board or any other party associated with the Tournament or litigation of any kind, shall be resolved solely and exclusively by binding arbitration under the rules of AAA Arbitration.
16. Participants assume full responsibility for their own equipment and crews including but not limited to their personal safety while participating in the Tournament and thereby expressly waive ANY claims against the Promoter/Board/Sponsors for ANY liability of ANY kind

Enter at superiortackle.com starting Monday May 11,2009.

George


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

is this the same one that JJ is putting together?


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

YEP!!!!


----------

